# Decor



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

I own a 55g and keep two 6" Red's and a 8" Pacu in it. In your opinion is it a good idea to allow as much space for swimming possible? In other words, should I keep the ornaments in my tank to a minimum?


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

I keep Amazon Swords in the back corners, piece of driftwood in the center-left and a rock cave in front of the plants in the right corner. I like it because it provides a lot of room for the Ps to swim in the front and middle but also gives them ample room to hide.
Dave


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just align plants and decor along the tank sides, and keep the center space open.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have one large piece of driftwood from the front left corner to the middle back and now added 1 rock i also have 1 large plant behind the wood and 2 plants on the right hand side
dixon


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Do you guys think that live plants would be better than my fake ones?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I prefer live plants over fake ones.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Any reason why "13"?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I like fake Amazon Swords/plants myself. Its more convenient and less hassle than live plants.

Check out the pix Forum and check out other peoples tank set ups. It'll help and give you ideas on perfect settings.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

The live plants help with gas exchange resulting in more oxygen in the tank. I use live and fake plants. I just prefer live. They are also more natural.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Cypher,
You may want to think about trading that pacu in for a red, unless you plan on upgrading your tank to a very large tank soon. In another year or so your tank will be way too small for the pacu, they grow very large pretty quickly. Just a thought.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Yah, I know. I'm actually in the process of building a 200g acrylic L-shaped aquarium.








I can't wait. BLOODY EXPENSIVE though


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hoped I was not telling you something you didnt already know. Good luck with the tank!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

P's can take bites out of plastic plants, and they don't digest. And may hurt your fish.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Raptor, have you seen that happen and if so how often?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've never seen Ps eat or chomp away on plastic plants. Up root them, or detattch 'em from the base.. yes. But never seen a bite taken off a fake plant.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I saw a pic of a dissected piranha lately, but can't remember if it was here at pfury or at predfish: no matter where it was, it had it's stomach full of undigested plant matter - plastic plant matter...... 
I can't remember wheter the plastic was the cause of death, but still: better safe than sorry!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yea I once saw a piranha in my LFS with half a plastic plant hanging out its ass. But this LFS is very concerned about their fish. They took it to a vet and got the plant out. The piranha survived.Ever since they have used live plants.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I only use live plants in my tanks. In my 55 I have the center open and on each side plants and driftwood. Seems like they like the middle to swim around in.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Yea I once saw a piranha in my LFS with half a plastic plant hanging out its ass.


 HAHAHA.. You should've taken a pix of it P13, and use it as an Avitar!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well if you know how to keep up live plants in your tank than do that and put some fakes in their I have an amazon swordplant in my tank and they are oscars lol. Go with both.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i use both live and fake and i get some plastic pcs floating arround sometimes probably from chasing feeders and biting them by mistake real plants are good incase of a power failure they produce oxygen and obsorb carbon dioxide when the aquarium is illuminated they also absorb ammonium, nitrates, and phosphates and even assimilate other undesirable substances from aquarium water


----------

